# **** baits



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

i've tried a lot of **** baits including peanut butter sardines and apples w/ honey all worked good do you know any more good ones :sniper:


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Corn with peanut butter on top, tuna (any kind fish), and marshmellows. They will eat about anything.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

im gonna use mrshmallows and a lure that has 2oz mollases 1oz vanilla and 1oz syrup because it is a simple mix


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Best **** lure that I have used is 16 ounces fish oil - to that add 1 oz. each of crayfish oil and shellfish oil.

If I use any bait I use fish heads in pocket set, but they are mainly for visual effect.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

.........Fish


----------

